# Raivapes Launcher V2 Clone.



## TylerD (12/3/14)

I bought this mech mod seeing it is based on a Philippines mod maker.
I love the look, but not all will like it tho.
If you are on the market for an awesome mod, don't delay.
I bought this mech mod from Fasttech for $19-18. Best $20 dollars I have invested! 
It is a telescopic mod in full stainless steel. Nice and heavy. "The weight is a sign of reliability".
Copper contacts and a flush fire button as in picture 2.
You can put it down without firing and without locking the button. And straight forward without any settings etc.
The top contact can also be set to fit any atty flush on top.
Just giving you my opinion.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

I have actually gone through a lot of their mech mods and decided on this one. Ordered on 24/2, but they are "restocking". Great to have this recommendation from your side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I have actually gone through a lot of their mech mods and decided on this one. Ordered on 24/2, but they are "restocking". Great to have this recommendation from your side.


I waited for it quite long, but it's really worth it. It has a very solid feel. I love it.
Button is also solid. Hate the finicky buttons of other mods. 
You will like it alot! Pinoy Mods are the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I waited for it quite long, but it's really worth it. It has a very solid feel. I love it.
> Button is also solid. Hate the finicky buttons of other mods.
> You will like it alot! Pinoy Mods are the best.



Can you post a link please..


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Can you post a link please..


http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006633/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

Looks good, even my king's finicky switch drives me up the wall


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I waited for it quite long, but it's really worth it. It has a very solid feel. I love it.
> Button is also solid. Hate the finicky buttons of other mods.
> You will like it alot! Pinoy Mods are the best.


The Smok Magneto fall in this same solid category for me.


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

TylerD said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006633/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Smok Magneto fall in this same solid category for me.


Awesome. I loved the magneto from the beginning. I'm sure it is an awesome mod that!


----------

